# Plakat-von Psd in Illustrator ->export als PDF



## Tara80 (3. März 2011)

Hallo Leute

also ich muss ein plakat( 84,5 x 119,3 cm) gestalten, den hintergrund hab ich im photoshop gemacht, nun füge ich das bild in illustrator ein ist da ein tif besser als jpg? die schriften fürs plakat muss ich noch machen, nun kommt mein eigentliches problem. wie exportiere ich die datei als pdf für die druckerei optimal raus, habs probiert und die farben des bildes sehn im cmyk grauslich aus  und wie ist das mit dem farbauftrag der sollte 300% nicht überschreiten kann ich das dann noch im illustrator einstellen?  da ich noch anfänger bin tu ich mir etwas schwer 

Bitte um Hilfe 
Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. März 2011)

Hallo,
ja Tiff ist besser. Der Nachteil von JPEG ist die verlustbehaftete Komprimierungsmethode.
Farben sehen in CMYk immer etwasflacher aus als in RGB. Um einzuschätzen wie die Farben kommen benötigst du etwas Erfahrung oder kannst ein Proof machen. Zu dem Thema haben wir glaube ich vor kurzem in einem der Foren eine Diskussion gehabt, kannst ja mal suchen.

Ansonsten was den Farbauftrag betrifft dieser ist in den Farbprofilen hinterlegt. Also frag am besten bei deinem Drucker nach dem Profil welches du verwenden sollst.
In Illustrator kannst du das Profil über Bearbeiten>Profil zuweisen.

Viele Grüße


----------

